# My fursona :<



## CharmyChu (Dec 4, 2013)

http://thecateatinurcookiez.tumblr.com/image/69019703566

Name: Charmy
Gender: Female
Height: 3'11 ft.
Weight: 94.9 lb.
Eyes: Greenish blue
Colors: Orange, red, yellow, black
Likes: Gaming, reading, drawing, technology, cookies (the edible ones, of course), kindness
Dislikes: Depression, hate, sadness, trolls
Accessories: Purple scarf
Parents' species: Mother (cat) Father (dragon)
Inherited from father: Wings, sharp claws, dragon feet, sharp teeth, eye color, dragon whiskers, fire breath

Bio: Charmy is a nice but short-tempered "drat" and isn't the best listener. Sometimes she wanders off into caves or forests and likes to explore.  Charmy often makes mistakes and tries to fix them, but usually fails. Her wings aren't strong enough for flying, though she always tries to at least hover a few feet from 
the ground. Charmy is confident in herself and looks forward to her future.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 4, 2013)

So she's a Drat . 

Pretty cool.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2013)

I can't get over the name, tbh.


----------



## dragonclaw554 (Dec 5, 2013)

Cool I'm new and I'm a dragon too.


----------



## iammattqxo (Dec 6, 2013)

Awesome Fursona


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 6, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I can't get over the name, tbh.


All I could think of was that other Charmy ...


----------



## Hewge (Dec 6, 2013)

_*CHARMY USED SWEET KISS*_


----------



## Timburwolfe (Dec 6, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> All I could think of was that other Charmy ...



idk, could be a reference to Charmander...


----------



## CharmyChu (Dec 6, 2013)

Timburwolfe said:


> idk, could be a reference to Charmander...


 
Yes, yes it is XD


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2013)

dragonclaw554 said:


> Cool I'm new and I'm a dragon too.



This made me burst out into laughter for some odd reason.


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> All I could think of was that other Charmy ...


Totally off topic but you are one handsome sloth.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 6, 2013)

Namba said:


> Totally off topic but you are one handsome sloth.









Thanks :-]


----------

